# IRC Chat?



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Howdy everyone. I've been looking around for a chat channel similar to what was/is available on XDA.
Sorry to mention the former site.









But having a chat channel could provide a good communication tool.
Best Regards


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Onebryteday said:


> Howdy everyone. I've been looking around for a chat channel similar to what was/is available on XDA.
> Sorry to mention the former site.
> 
> 
> ...


how about this...... lol

webchat.freenode.net


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup. Knew about that. Thanks.

Had the impression that there was an IRC for rootzwiki.

Not sure how much activity there is on freenode.


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Howdy everyone. Is there a channel that Mesmerize users connect to on Freenode? I've looked at #mesmerize.
There is no one there. It use to be heavily used. Not so much now.

Thanks again!


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

Onebryteday said:


> Howdy everyone. Is there a channel that Mesmerize users connect to on Freenode? I've looked at #mesmerize.
> There is no one there. It use to be heavily used. Not so much now.
> 
> Thanks again!


rootz is #rootzwiki on freenode

mez is #samsung-mesmerize on freenode

fasc is #samsung-fascinate on freenode

those 3 arent particularly active rooms these days (the latter 2 used to be, just many have moved on)


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

the fascinate one is usually filled with people but quiet unless somebody needs help with something. I usually go in there if I need to talk to JT about some dev stuff or whatever and he answers there quicker than he does to email or PM usually. as for the mesmerize one, nobody really uses it any more, since most of the devs and users that used to frequent it have just moved on to other phones.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> the fascinate one is usually filled with people but quiet unless somebody needs help with something. I usually go in there if I need to talk to JT about some dev stuff or whatever and he answers there quicker than he does to email or PM usually. as for the mesmerize one, nobody really uses it any more, since most of the devs and users that used to frequent it have just moved on to other phones.


for casual chat mez is more frequently active than fascinate...but thats not saying much


----------

